# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  Φωτιστικό Ασφαλείας (πρόβλημα λετιουργίας)

## ef.chi

Γεια σας παιδιά!

Προσπάθησα να αντικαταστήσω τρία φωτιστικά ασφαλείας με νέα (τεχνολογίας led) κι ενώ όλα πήγαν καλά με τα δύο πρώτα, στο τρίτο υπήρξε πρόβλημα δλδ ενώ έρχεται ρεύμα από την παροχή του κεντρικού πίνακα, το φωτιστικό δεν φαίνεται να αναγνωρίζει την διακοπή ρεύματος όταν κατεβάζω την σχετική ασφάλεια, ώστε να λειτουργήσει σαν φως ασφαλείας και να ανάψει... Επίσης όταν υπάρχει παροχή ρεύματος δεν λειτουργεί ο διακόπτης ελέγχου των led ούτε ανάβει το λαμπάκι φόρτισης. Στα  υπόλοιπα δύο που εγκατέστησα όλ' αυτά λειτουργούν άψογα...  
Υπάρχει περίπτωση το πρόβλημα να είναι συνδεσμολογίας (καλωδίωσης του διαμερίσματος) στην συγκεκριμένη παροχή; Γιατί προσπάθησα να συνδέσω κι ένα από τα παλιά (που αντικαταστάθηκε παρά το ότι λειτουργούσε) και δεν λειτούργησε ούτε εκείνο!

Κάθε βοήθεια/ιδέα ευπρόσδεκτη...
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων!

ΥΓ. Εγκατέστησα το συγκεκριμένο μοντέλο, για την περίπτωση που κάποιος το γνωρίζει: ADELEQ 4-68030, 3.7V/2Ah

----------


## klik

> ...ενώ έρχεται ρεύμα από την παροχή του κεντρικού πίνακα, ...


 πως το έλεγξες;

Λες οτι δεν αναγνωρίει ότι έχει ρεύμα, ούτε ότι δεν έχει ρεύμα και επιπλέον δεν ανάβει και το παλιό...
Ουδέτερος υπάρχει;

----------

ef.chi (10-09-17)

----------


## ef.chi

> πως το έλεγξες;
> Λες οτι δεν αναγνωρίει ότι έχει ρεύμα, ούτε ότι δεν έχει ρεύμα και επιπλέον δεν ανάβει και το παλιό...
> Ουδέτερος υπάρχει;


Klik, συνέδεσα τη φάση και τον ουδέτερο με τα καλώδια της συσκευής (δεν έχει γείωση) κι έλεγξα με δοκιμαστικό την ύπαρξη ρεύματος στις κλέμες σύνδεσης. Έλεγξα το φωτιστικό πριν το συνδέσω με κάποιο διακόπτη επιλογής φωτεινότητας που έχει, δλδ χωρίς σύνδεση στο ρεύμα και μετακινώντας το διακόπτη στις αντίστοιχες θέσεις άναβαν τα led. Κανονικά λοιπόν, επιλέγεις θέση φωτεινότητας κι όταν δίνεις ρεύμα, τα led σβήνουν κι ανάβει το λαμπάκι φόρτισης. Στην δική μου περίπτωση (και μόνο για το συγκεκριμένο) δεν έσβηναν τα led ενώ υπήρχε παροχή ρεύματος και δεν άναβε το λαμπάκι φόρτισης, ενώ δεν λειτουργούσε και το κουμπί ελέγχου των led, δλδ ένα κουμπάκι που ενώ έχει ρεύμα στη συσκευή και τα led είναι σβηστά, πατώντας το κουμπί ανάβουν προσωρινά για να ελέξεις ότι δεν έχουν καεί ... Θα μπορούσα να υποθέσω ότι μπορεί να είχε πρόβλημα η πλακέτα, αλλά το ίδιο πρόβλημα υπήρξε και με το παλαιότερο φως ασφαλείας που είχα 'αποσύρει' από άλλη θέση και το οποίο σίγουρα δούλευε κανονικά! Γι' αυτό και ρωτώ (μια και δεν είμαι ηλεκτρονικός/ηλεκτρολόγος) μήπως  μπορεί να υπάρχει κάτι λάθος στην καλωδίωση του σπιτιού στην συγκεκριμένη θέση που μπορεί να δημιουργεί κάποιο πρόβλημα... Αυτό που ήθελα να συμπληρώσω (άν αυτό έχει κάποια αξία) είναι ότι η παροχή ρεύματος είναι από θέση στον πίνακα (ασφάλεια) που δίνει την παροχή (ρεύμα) στα θυροτηλέφωνα του διαμερίσματος... 
Ευχαριστώ και πάλι για τη διάθεση!

----------


## manolo

Αν το τοποθετησεις προσωρινά σε κάποια από τις άλλες δύο θέσεις των άλλων φώτων ασφαλείας που λειτουργούν κανονικά, παίζει και το ίδιο κανονικά;..Αν πάλι όχι, τότε υπάρχει θέμα στην πλακέτα ελέγχου και χρειάζεσαι ηλεκτρονικό, αν παίζει κανονικά εκεί, τότε πάρε παροχή από άλλη θέση του πίνακα αν αυτό είναι δυνατόν και όχι από αυτήν των θυροτηλεφώνων..

----------

ef.chi (10-09-17)

----------


## xsterg

φιλε μου ξεκαθαρα ειναι θεμα παροχης. δοκιμασε το φωτιστικο σε μια πριζα με φις και πες μας εαν λειτουργει οκ. με δοκιμαστικα δεν κανουμε δουλεια. με πολυμετρο θα βγαλεις ακρη.

----------

ef.chi (10-09-17)

----------


## nyannaco

Ή και με το αγαπημενο μου εργαλειο - tester, λαμπακι μικρης ισχυος 230V σε ντουί με ακροδεκτες.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Στην δική μου περίπτωση (και μόνο για το συγκεκριμένο) δεν έσβηναν τα led ενώ υπήρχε παροχή ρεύματος και δεν άναβε το λαμπάκι φόρτισης, ενώ δεν λειτουργούσε και το κουμπί ελέγχου των led, *δλδ ένα κουμπάκι που ενώ έχει ρεύμα στη συσκευή και τα led είναι σβηστά, πατώντας το κουμπί ανάβουν προσωρινά για να ελέξεις ότι δεν έχουν καεί ...* Θα μπορούσα να υποθέσω ότι μπορεί να είχε πρόβλημα η πλακέτα, αλλά το ίδιο πρόβλημα υπήρξε και με το παλαιότερο φως ασφαλείας που είχα 'αποσύρει' από άλλη θέση και το οποίο σίγουρα δούλευε κανονικά!


κατά 1ον 



> Στην δική μου περίπτωση (και μόνο για το συγκεκριμένο)* δεν έσβηναν τα led* ενώ υπήρχε παροχή ρεύματος και δεν άναβε το λαμπάκι φόρτισης


Άρα ήταν τα Led συνεχώς αναμμένα (το παίρνουμε ως αληθή βάση).




> ενώ δεν λειτουργούσε και το κουμπί ελέγχου των led, δλδ ένα κουμπάκι που ενώ έχει ρεύμα στη συσκευή* και τα led είναι σβηστά,* πατώντας το κουμπί ανάβουν προσωρινά για να ελέξεις ότι δεν έχουν καεί ...*.*


Πως ήταν σβηστά (αφού πιο πάνω αναφέρεις ότι δεν έσβηναν) αυτό μπερδεύει.

----------


## ef.chi

> κατά 1ον 
> Άρα ήταν τα Led συνεχώς αναμμένα (το παίρνουμε ως αληθή βάση).
> Πως ήταν σβηστά (αφού πιο πάνω αναφέρεις ότι δεν έσβηναν) αυτό μπερδεύει.


Έχεις δίκαιο φίλε μου... Δεν είναι ξεκάθαρο όπως το έχω γράψει. Αυτό που ήθελα να πω είναι ότι ενώ ήταν συνδεδεμένο το φωτιστικό ασφαλείας και με παροχή ρεύματος ΔΕΝ έσβηνε όπως θα έπρεπε κανονικά, αλλά και όταν (αυτό δεν συμπλήρωσα για να είναι ξεκάθαρη η εικόνα) πήγαινα το διακόπτη στη 'νεκρή' θέση και έσβηναν τα led και δοκίμαζα το κουμπί ελέγχου, αυτό δεν λειτουργούσε, δλδ δεν άναβαν δοκιμαστικά τα led (όπως συνέβαινε όταν το φωτιστικό ήταν εκτός παροχής ή όπως λειτουργούσαν τα υπόλοιπα δύο, είτε όταν ήταν εκτός παροχής ή και με παροχή ρεύματος και τα led σβησμένα). 
Ελπίζω τώρα να έγινε κάπως πιο ξεκάθαρο.

 :Smile:  Όπως και να 'χει παιδιά, ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις. Θα δοκιμάσω το φωτιστικό σε μπρίζα (όπως πρότεινε ο φίλος xsterg). Από εκεί θα ξεκαθαρίσουν αρκετά πράγματα. Ευχαριστώ και πάλι για την διάθεση και την βοήθεια!

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Υποψιάζομαι όπως τα λες ότι έχει καπούτ μπαταρία . (υποθέτω στην "νεκρή " θέση είναι παύση τροφοδοσίας δικτύου , αλλά από όσο ξέρω από άλλα μοντέλα ακόμη και εκτός τροφοδοσίας δικτύου λογικά με το κουμπί τεστ πρέπει να ανάβουν .... όμως δεν ανάβει από κατεστραμμένη μπαταρία τελικά ?).

----------


## ef.chi

> Υποψιάζομαι όπως τα λες ότι έχει καπούτ μπαταρία . (υποθέτω στην "νεκρή " θέση είναι παύση τροφοδοσίας δικτύου , αλλά από όσο ξέρω από άλλα μοντέλα ακόμη και εκτός τροφοδοσίας δικτύου λογικά με το κουμπί τεστ πρέπει να ανάβουν .... όμως δεν ανάβει από κατεστραμμένη μπαταρία τελικά ?).


Όχι φίλε Πέτρο, η μπαταρία δεν μπορεί να είναι κατεστραμμένη γιατί αλλιώς πως ανάβουν τα led όταν δεν έχει σύνδεση στο ρεύμα; Είχα γράψει σχετικά στην πρώτη μου ανάρτηση: "...  Έλεγξα το φωτιστικό πριν το συνδέσω με κάποιο διακόπτη επιλογής φωτεινότητας που έχει, δλδ χωρίς σύνδεση στο ρεύμα και μετακινώντας το διακόπτη στις αντίστοιχες θέσεις άναβαν τα led. ..." Ευχαριστώ πάντως για τις ιδέες!

----------


## ef.chi

> φιλε μου ξεκαθαρα ειναι θεμα παροχης. δοκιμασε το φωτιστικο σε μια πριζα με φις και πες μας εαν λειτουργει οκ. με δοκιμαστικα δεν κανουμε δουλεια. με πολυμετρο θα βγαλεις ακρη.


Τελικά Χρήστο δοκίμασα απευθείας σε μπρίζα και το φως ασφαλείας δουλεύει κανονικά! 
Τι μπορεί να συμβαίνει λοιπόν κι όταν μπαίνει στην καλωδίωση της θέσης εκείνης κολλάει; 
Μπορεί κάποιος να σκεφτεί κάτι και κυρίως τι θα μπορούσε να γίνει; 
Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά!
ΥΓ. Αυτό που μπορώ να συμπληρώσω σαν πληροφορία είναι ότι η συγκεκριμένη παροχή από τον πίνακα ελέγχου δίνει ρεύμα και σε ρεγκλέτες των τηλεφώνων του σπιτιού αλλά και στην θυροτηλεόραση που υπάρχει εγκατεστημένη. Σας λέει κάτι αυτό; Στην ίδια θέση όμως υπήρχε πριν συνδεδεμένο ένα κανονικό φωτιστικό με 3 σποτάκια led...

----------


## klik

Δεν εχεις 230v

----------

ef.chi (11-09-17)

----------


## ef.chi

> Δεν εχεις 230v


Για ποιο λόγο θα μπορούσε να συμβαίνει κάτι τέτοιο και πως μπορεί να ελεγχθεί; 
Και το κυριότερο, τι μπορεί να γίνει; 
Ευχαριστώ!
ΥΓ. Το ότι στην ίδια θέση λειτουργούσε κανονικά φωτιστικό με 3 led σποτάκια, είναι λογικό;

----------


## nyannaco

Προφανώς το πρόβλημα προέκυψε κατά/μετά την αφαίρεση του φωτιστικού. Το κακό είναι ότι χωρίς επιτόπιο έλεγχο από έμπειρο ηλεκτρολόγο δύσκολα θα εντοπιστεί το πρόβλημα.

----------

ef.chi (12-09-17)

----------


## xsterg

ειπαμε. πολυμετρο. με κατσαβιδια, λαμπακια και λοιπα μαντζουνια δεν βγαζεις ακρη.

----------

ef.chi (12-09-17)

----------


## ef.chi

> Προφανώς το πρόβλημα προέκυψε κατά/μετά την αφαίρεση του φωτιστικού. Το κακό είναι ότι χωρίς επιτόπιο έλεγχο από έμπειρο ηλεκτρολόγο δύσκολα θα εντοπιστεί το πρόβλημα.


Κατάλαβα, Νίκο. Ευχαριστώ! Κι ένα ευχαριστώ σε όλους όσους έδωσαν λίγο από τα φώτα τους...  :Wink:

----------


## nyannaco

> ειπαμε. πολυμετρο. με κατσαβιδια, λαμπακια και λοιπα μαντζουνια δεν βγαζεις ακρη.


Χρήστο, το λαμπάκι δεν υποκαθιστά το πολύμετρο, είναι ένα επιπλέον εργαλείο, και μην το υποτιμάς καθόλου. Για παράδειγμα, σε περιπτώσεις διακοπής ουδετέρου σε τριφασική εγκατάσταση, το πολύμετρο μπορεί να σε ξεγελάσει, το λαμπάκι όχι (φορτίο γαρ).

----------


## vasilimertzani

> Χρήστο, το λαμπάκι δεν υποκαθιστά το πολύμετρο, είναι ένα επιπλέον εργαλείο, και μην το υποτιμάς καθόλου. Για παράδειγμα, σε περιπτώσεις διακοπής ουδετέρου σε τριφασική εγκατάσταση, το πολύμετρο μπορεί να σε ξεγελάσει, το λαμπάκι όχι (φορτίο γαρ).


και το λαμπακι θα σε ξεγελασει και θα αναψει στο τριφασικο με κομμενο ουδέτερο.σε χωρητικες τασεις δεν θα αναψει μονο

----------


## nyannaco

> και το λαμπακι θα σε ξεγελασει και θα αναψει στο τριφασικο με κομμενο ουδέτερο.σε χωρητικες τασεις δεν θα αναψει μονο


Σύμφωνοι, μπορεί να δώσει false positive, ανάλογα με τα τριφασικά φορία που υπάρχουν συνδεδεμένα μετά τη διακοπή του ουδετέρου. False negative όμως δεν θα δώσει ποτέ, οπότε αν δεν ανάψει ξέρεις σίγουρα ότι δεν έχεις ουδέτερο, εκεί που το πολύμετρο έχει μεγάλη πιθανότητα να σου δείξει τάση. Μου έχει συμβεί, και γι'αυτό ακριβώς δεν το υποτιμάω σαν εργαλείο.

----------

vasilimertzani (13-09-17)

----------


## JOUN

> Σύμφωνοι, μπορεί να δώσει false positive, ανάλογα με τα τριφασικά φορία που υπάρχουν συνδεδεμένα μετά τη διακοπή του ουδετέρου. False negative όμως δεν θα δώσει ποτέ, οπότε αν δεν ανάψει ξέρεις σίγουρα ότι δεν έχεις ουδέτερο, εκεί που το πολύμετρο έχει μεγάλη πιθανότητα να σου δείξει τάση. Μου έχει συμβεί, και γι'αυτό ακριβώς δεν το υποτιμάω σαν εργαλείο.


Οχι ρε παιδια παρτε ενα tester  φτηνο και καλο ,να βαζει και φορτιο,να μετραει και ταση , ολα τελος παντων :https://www.banggood.com/UNI-T-UT18C...l?rmmds=search

----------

vasilimertzani (18-09-17)

----------


## nyannaco

Σίγουρα είναι καλύτερο, αλλά και φτηνό δεν το λες συγκριτικά... ειδικά αν μιλάμε για ερασιτέχνη που θα το χρειαστεί μια φορά το χρόνο και αν, δεν παίζει.

----------


## JOUN

Νίκο για σένα μιλούσα..
Επισης υπαρχει πολυμετρο(Brymen 257 που το ξερω σιγουρα) που εχει ειδικη θεση(low z την λεει) για μετρηση σε σημεια που πιθανον να υπαρχουν παρασιτικες τασεις.
Με την χαμηλη αντισταση που βαζει στους ακροδεκτες του μενει μονο η "καθαρη" ταση (αν υπαρχει)..

----------

Papas00zas (19-09-17)

----------

